# PSE Firestorm Lite Resale?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a PSE Firestorm Lite 50-60lbs. Decked out with $30 truGlo quiver, $60 cobra site (3-pins), $55 whisker bisquite arrow rest, sight light, ultra nock (metal, not string), newer strings, and dampeners. It is an 04-05 model. What is it worth?


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I would say about 110 dollars because thats how much money in stuff you have on it. The pse itself is worth nothing because it is a PSE :lol: Now if it were a diamond we would be talkin. :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I need a new anchor for my boat, I'll give you ten bucks for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a tough one. The firestorm doesn't have the biggest fan base. I shot one a few years back and it felt like someone hit me in the hand with a baseball bat.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Where's the luv people it's one eye. With infaltion rates, and the current stock market situation, and the falling housing market, I would place its worth at somewhere around $132.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Fixed Blade, do you work for Antiques Roadshow? The way you said that sounds familiar...

I don't know how much it's worth. But if you browse KSL and ebay you can probably get a good idea. I bought a used Hoyt on ebay last year for $350, and it probably cost around $800 new with accessories. It was a 2 year old. So I would guess its worth somewhere around 40% of what you paid new. You may be able to squeeze some more out of it by selling the accessories separately.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

El Matador said:


> Fixed Blade, do you work for Antiques Roadshow? The way you said that sounds familiar...


Man you are way off.


----------

